# turlte



## big game cook (Apr 29, 2009)

well this isnt a smoke or even a grill but i thought i would share these pictures with ya.

this is about ten lbs of snapping turtle i got from last seasons fishing trips.




a little breading on it first. this is my favorite way to cook it. then a frying in oil. just to brown. it doesnt need to be done at this point. just a few min.





then layer it in a roaster or crock pot turtle first then condensed cream soup. in this case mushroom. no water to soup. then turtle then soup and so on.





then about 4-6 hrs in the crockpot. rotate meat 1/2 way through. it will be like tender roast beef apon done. ill post pics after its done. 

heres a lint to an article i wrote that takes it from the field to table.

http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showt...516#post748516


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Big Game. I've tried snapping turtle fried but not your crock pot method. Bet it's tasty!


----------



## rivet (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks pretty darn good! I've eaten turtle before, but it was "cooked/cured" in a lime and garlic juice sauce for a couple days, they called  it "ceviche".


----------



## big game cook (Apr 29, 2009)

the plain fried can be a little or a lot tough. the simmering makes it fall from the bone.


----------



## afreetrapper (Apr 30, 2009)

I have about 8 lbs of snapper in the freezer looks like its time to thaw it out. I generally pressure pan it then make stew or jar it up and can it. I like the looks of this.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 30, 2009)

looks good! never tried it but might have to one of these days.

speaking of turtles...check this out.....



yeah, i know.....


----------



## big game cook (May 7, 2009)

it was great. had leftovers for 3 days.


----------



## bassman (May 7, 2009)

I haven't had any snapping turtle for years!  It was always said there are nine different kinds of meat on a turtle.  I only tasted turtle, but it was good.


----------



## big game cook (Jun 18, 2012)

thought ide resurrect this old thread since the summer is a great time to find these tasty beasts.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 18, 2012)

big game cook said:


> thought ide resurrect this old thread since the summer is a great time to find these tasty beasts.


Thank you so much!  I'd remembered that thread last fall but didn't know the name of it, just remembered the crockpot!  One of my therapists was asking me about turtle!  All my dad did was simmer them for turtle soup; start it in the morning at camp before going hunting then leave it with the elected camp sitter (usually whoever got too drunk the night before and wouldn't get up to hunt, lol!), then we'd have a big pot along with whatever we got for camp meat that night.  We had a beaver dam in the back of the camp and they'd dam up the creek (we'd break the dams, they'd dam it right back up, lol - it was more of a game than anything else!) so we'd have them around all the time.


----------

